# Hey guys thinking of getting ONKYO HT-S9400THX is this a good setup for a bedroom?



## gotaudio (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey guys i just bought my first house i need two setups one for my bedroom and one for the family room can you guys help me decide whats the best bank for the buck ... I'm thinking of getting two ONKYO HT-S9400THX from newegg thx guys..


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

First off welcome to the Shack! And Congrats on your new house..is a HTIB your only option??

+ if you do purchase that system is cheaper on accessories4less @$569


----------



## gotaudio (Jan 6, 2013)

Not really i just think for the price is the best deal right now .


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For a bedroom full surround system thats hard to beat for the price.
Its cheaper here as JQueen said.


----------



## gotaudio (Jan 6, 2013)

I know newegg has a killer deal right now I'm on my way to my local BB to see if they would match the price ..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Accessories4less has it cheaper


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

$100 cheaper


----------



## gotaudio (Jan 6, 2013)

But its a Onkyo Factory Refurbished you think it would be better to spend a extra $100 to get a new product ???


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Factory refurbished could just means it was overstock or may never have even left the factory due to an error in assembly. Ive bought a few things from them and never had an issue. Its as good as new


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Its really your preference I believe if the warranty is something your worried about you do get a 1 year warranty and I also think you can get a extended warranty @ onkyo website


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

gotaudio said:


> Hey guys i just bought my first house i need two setups one for my bedroom and one for the family room can you guys help me decide whats the best bank for the buck ... I'm thinking of getting two ONKYO HT-S9400THX from newegg thx guys..


OK, if you can live with the sound of the speakers.
What is the max budget for 2 set-ups?


----------



## gotaudio (Jan 6, 2013)

I would say $2000 for the two setups..


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

gotaudio said:


> I would say $2000 for the two setups..


Look at HTD Level Two bookshelf and center - they are real nice
http://www.htd.com/Products/level-two-speakers

NXG Pro 1.4 for surrounds
http://www.amazon.com/Nxg-Pro-4-1-S...F8&qid=1357507899&sr=8-1&keywords=nxg+pro+1.1

Cadence 12 inch sub
http://www.cadencesound.com/products/CSX12-Mark-II.html

Denon 1613 receiver
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Networking-Receiver-w/AirPlay-3D-ready/1.html


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Another option is the Pioneer speakers - minus their subwoofer
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-5-1-speaker-system-review.html#axzz2HEXJIBiL

With the Cadence sub and Denon receiver.


----------



## gotaudio (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey guys so i bought one s9400thx and i end up getting a killer deal for all focal chorus floor speakers,center,surround speakers and subwoofer for under $2000 so i had to jump on that can wait till it arrives ...


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

gotaudio said:


> Hey guys so i bought one s9400thx and i end up getting a killer deal for all focal chorus floor speakers,center,surround speakers and subwoofer for under $2000 so i had to jump on that can wait till it arrives ...


Smart choice on the Focal - have fun and enjoy.


----------



## gotaudio (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah thx guys for helping me out now i need to get a receiver maybe the denon 2313 .. i just cant believe i wanted to spend $2000 but ended spending close to $ 2700 for the two setups and i still need a receiver lol yikes maybe another 500-1000 on a good denon or marantz..


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

gotaudio said:


> Yeah thx guys for helping me out now i need to get a receiver maybe the denon 2313 .. i just cant believe i wanted to spend $2000 but ended spending close to $ 2700 for the two setups and i still need a receiver lol yikes maybe another 500-1000 on a good denon or marantz..


This is a nice Marantz receiver here
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...r-receiver-3D-ready-HDMI-AirPlay/1.html#!more


----------

